# gillie suit



## coyote15

I was wondering if anyone knew a good plac eto buy a gillie suit at.. and if they help better than normal camo?? i know there spossed to break up your outline. thats about it.


----------



## xdeano

make your own, or pay an arm and a leg for a half a$$ed one. Very easy to make, just a bit time consuming. 
xdeano


----------



## nutt

hey...im makin my own...its really easy but very time consuming and all for about half the price...alls you need is volleyball netting, dental floss, a needle, and some shoe goo, along with old camo or bdu's and jute twine dyed to desired color.
do a search on google. some people on here have them...they'll give you their two cents


----------



## Chuck Smith

Nutt how is your suit coming along? Better get some pics up of it.

Coyote15.....go to ghilliesuit.com They have a how to section.


----------



## nutt

well the jacket just got the base color all tied on and its lookin sweet...the pants, alls i need to do is sew the one peice of netting on and shoe goo it and then ill be ready to get the base color down on that....but ill post some pics when shes done....not too long now, the hard parts done!

:beer:


----------



## nutt

ghillie suit is complete and it looks sweet...ill have some pics up soon...waiting for the snow to melt so i can get some "action shots"


----------



## skiles76

I bought a kit off of www.ghilliesuits.com and it turned out sweet but took forever to complete i think they sell complete ones for like $250


----------



## Militant_Tiger

My buddy made one. Took him the better part of six months, and when he was done with it, he realized that it was completely useless. In this day and age, just buy some regular old camo.


----------



## cya_coyote

i love mine... i bought one from bushrag, then made one as well. the one from bushrag is the woodland, and blends in very well with cedar trees and evergreens, which are everywhere around here. the one i made i use in bare pasture land, nostly tan with some green and black mixed in. also, it is just a shirt and the other is a full pull-over, so is a little more difficult to get in and out of.

i will try to post some pics when girlfriend gets her camera out again...

:sniper:


----------



## mossy512

Hey, checked out ghillies.com, sweet site I will definitly be getting one (suit or kit) by the end of the year. Hey nutt, waiting on the pics. :beer:


----------



## skunx1

here is my 2cents i have started to make my own suit and it has turned ut to me a lot more time consumming that i thought first i could not find a net anywhere i looked so i ended up makeing my own net out of hemp string witch took about 6 hr and the burlap to untangle was about 2and a 1/2 hr per 2 yards and i did not use any dentel floss i used straght up shoe goo and it seams to be holding great i will try to post my pics later when i have a compleat product if you are working with a tight budget then make it your self or if you have a lot of time but if not i would buy one at one of the web sites that you find :beer:

does any one have any advice on how to ghillie your gun ?????


----------



## cya_coyote

for your rifle, do it about the same way as a sheet. make your 'rag' to lay over the rifle, and if you want to attach it you will have to figure that yourself. mine just lays over the rifle, and has a 4" hole where the scope can stick out. it will occasionally catch in the brush, but works ok. wish i had not gone with the stainless rifle barrel... the blued would not have needed the rag, but oh, well... looks good

:sniper:


----------



## skunx1

Thanks for the tip i will have to try that next time out


----------



## xdeano

here are a few pics of mine that i took a few years ago. works great for late fall through early spring.









Picture taken from about 15 yds away. it doesn't look like it but it was.









taken from about 20 yds away, i was kneeling, it is pretty easy to see me.









taken from about 20-25 yds way also pretty easy to find me.

enjoy.
xdeano


----------



## nutt

i tried posting pics but the create an album on here says the pics are too big...any advice...

Sweet ghillie...it tool a while to find u in those pics... :beer:


----------



## R y a n

Sweet Pics xdeano!

:beer:


----------



## xdeano

go to photobucket.com it is free image hosting. 
post all the pics you want and just attach them in here with the img address supplied by photobucket.
xdeano


----------



## RedRabitt

nutt,

havent been here much I been going to school and visiting the huntmastersbbs forum. Man those guys over there take their coyote hunting to the next level got a couple of good coyote vids form a couple of guys there.

I see your comming along with your ghillie, but I gotta share with you what happened over the last month. I finally broke down and bought a .17 Remington in Cz 527 flavor I topped it off with my 3x9 Baush & Lomb Elite and this evening I went over the hill with my ghillie and called in a female coyote, doing some howls and then went to distress on the hot dog mouth piece I could hear some dogs barking in the distance and then I saw them, but they were domestic dogs. I thought what the hell! I have one in the chamber all lined up ready to go and they have no buisness out harassing the deer, but I couldn't get them to come to my red rabbit plea all the while I could hear this crow off in the distance behind me, so I new something was about to happen, but I couldn't turn around and my ghillie hat was blocking my rear view anyways, so right in the middle of one of my cries this coyote showed up at my left about 15yrds below me, obscured by a snow drift she started to run and I woofed! her to a stop and pumped three rounds into her before she went down. I sat there for what seemed like fifteen more minutes doing puppy cries and noticed she was still moving so I got up went over there and still had to put her out. I cant belive she took that much lead her lungs looked like they were vacumed right out. After skinning what I could I got up and went for a walk behind me to see if thats where she came from and sure enough she came across the field to my left rear without seeing me. I chalk this up to good concealment it gave me the extra movment that I cant afford with just regular camo, if you consider Natural Gear regular.

Well Sorry no pics anyway it was pretty greusome. I would show you some pics of my suit, but I have to get over to wally world and pick me up the usb cord to do that. I cant wait to see how yours turned out. How long has it been since you started?


----------



## RedRabitt

xdeano,

BTW I always get a kick out of those ghillie photos since you cant see the good ones in the pics anyhoo.... Good ghillie


----------



## xdeano

Thanks RedRabitt,
Ghillie suits are well worth the few buck you put into them. When they turn out good, the 40+ hours that you put in is worth it. 

post some pics. RR

xdeano


----------



## nutt

it took me a good month probably to make mine...i had to get my jute off of ghillesuits.com cause it was time and cost efficient...im gonna try and post them here soon...


----------



## nutt

redrabbit...good to hear you got the yote...sorry about all the ammo it took..haha..well heres my ghillie suit...i know its no action shot compared to the ones above but i cant wait to try it out for spring gobbler...get some pics of yours up here... :beer:


----------



## RedRabitt

Good to see you finally got er done! looks good I mean the ghilie. LOL Now a camo head net and some camo gloves and I wouldn't be able to tell which way you are facing. What did you use for the hat and base coat I cant tell but it looks insulated to me. That be a hot some *****.

About the coyote I shot If I waited she would of went down on her own, but I had to give her peace she was one hell of a tough coyote. Ill try to get some pics for you as soon as I get my T- Mobile acct. going its under some more construction.


----------



## achunter

hey i have some action shots of my ghillie suit but i dont know how to post them?? how do ya do it


----------



## xdeano

nutt, 
looks good for spring turkey. You might want to put less burlap in the front if you going to do any lowcrawling. That burlap hangs up a bit. but it looks good.

achunter,
go to photobucket.com and make an account, upload pics, then copy the img line on the forum and you'll have it. 

deano


----------



## nutt

acutally its not insulated..the hood is made from an old towl i cut and put the netting on and stiched it to my camo...the camo is lighter than military bdu's..thanks guys


----------



## RedRabitt

Okay! nutt and gillie officinodos I finally figured this picture posting thing out and I have never done this before I swear!

This is a ghillie I done a couple of years ago it was an undertaking that lasted several months. I dont have the giators made yet, but all it is a desert BDU shirt I picked up at the army surplus store, then I split it up to the arm pits, so as to make it into a poncho the hat is made from a boonie and Ive got my camo head net and Nat Gear fleece pants on as well as gloves I also just the other day garnished it with raffia. Photo was taken from my cell phone camera, so I hope it turns out ok. Here we go. enjoy!


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41

What do you plan on using it for? Besides for playing war, ghillie suits are useless since they stink like burlap... a stink you can never get out. I've tried hunting with a homemade one only to be dissapointed when the white tails winded me. Just my two cents.


----------



## RedRabitt

Here is another standing in grass. In the back ground just over my head where the hill goes vertical I shot this coyote this morning belive it or not it was from the computer room, in front of the computer at a 170 yrds with my new .17 Rem Cz 527 its my 2nd dog with the rifle thus far. I wasn't going to shoot this coyote but someone on another forum was giving me crap and said I did my hunting from my computer. I'll chuckle about this for a long time....keep in mind the photo of the ghillie was taken yesterday and a snow storm came through over night and through this mourning. I killed it at about 6:00am wind was gusting about 40 mph.


----------



## RedRabitt

Heres another one before my son got tired of me bothering him to operate the camera.


----------



## xdeano

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41,
You can get the burlap smell out by either dragging it behind you car on a gravel road, then rinse it off and let it dry. or dig a hole and throw it in for about a week. Three, sit next to a camp fire and let the smoke get it. animals don't mind the smoke, they associate it with fire not you. so what if they can smell fire, just so long as your not on fire 

RedRabitt, 
nice pics.

xdeano


----------



## RedRabitt

xdeano,

Thanks for the compliment and the advice you mention sure seems sound to me, I never even thought of doing that, but I try to watch my down wind really close, so it really hasn't been a problem for me. I hear alot of negativity toward ghillies even on other forums, but they never offer any solutions, so I figure they never had one, or haven't put any effort into them, or its just plain BS.

Camo is indeed a concept in concealment, ghillie making and their use is the *Sientific art of concealment.*

This one I have is built to be universal, but I doubt it will be the last one I build. I learned alot the first time around and I have some better ideas for the next one.


----------



## xdeano

RedRabitt,

I too have heard negativity towards ghillies. Most people don't have the slightest clue what one is, better for us i guess. Of all the scent things that i mentioned, i like the smoke one the best. I've pulled hair off of deer with my suit. Let me tell you about an adrenaline rush. 

I built a universal one also, but i ended up doing another one, and i was thinking about making a jumpsuit one it the future. depending on the time i have.

Deano


----------



## nutt

NICE ghillie...i need to get some action shots...and try the camp fire thing. I cant wait to try it out for spring turkey...only 30 more days!!! Nice yote by the way...i wish i lived somewhere i could shoot out my windows. I dont think i could shoot a pellet gun around my house and not get bi1ched at... :beer:


----------



## RedRabitt

Thanks for the compliments guys my neighbor said he's seen the coyote hanging around the top of the ridge but said he didn't want to shoot over my place and I said "that be a good idea" then I gave him one of these :eyeroll: LOL...I wouldn't envy that coyote being shot out the window to me thats not hunting its just shooting.

Hey! nutt I hope you will be careful with that camp fire thing and that ghillie, Id atleast wait till the fire burned down to embers and then add some sage or wet wood chips or something to get a good smoke going and have some water handy just in case, or you may be doing one of these :******:  even if it does have retardant on it be safe! :beer:


----------



## xdeano

RedRabitt, 
You're right, be careful when smoking your ghillie. Even with fire retartant on them, they still can be set ablaze easy. don't do it on a breezy day the embers that pop from the fire can go a ways. any wet wood works great. 
xdeano


----------



## RedRabitt

xdeano,

One problem I do have to tolerate is the frequent shedding of small fibers. Do you know of a product that will minimize this? and not add to its flammability...


----------



## nutt

dont worry guys...it will be kept far enough away from the fire... 8)


----------



## xdeano

nop sorry Red, those little fibers are crazy, they get into everthing including your nose and eyes on more than 1 occation. I also wish i had something for that. Sorry i can't help.  
xdeano


----------



## RedRabitt

I think the smoke Idea is a good one, then to add to that Id bury it with some fresh dirt and moist simi rotten leaves and such, like deno was saying, then give it a good shaking and then put it on and go hunting.


----------



## xdeano

It works like a charm!!!
xdeano


----------



## pack999

are the grasses on your suits attached? or do you just pull out grass from the new environment that you are in whenever you go hunting and slide them in the net webbing?


----------



## pack999

I looked at the kits at ghilliesuits.com and i was thinking wouldn't it be easier and less time consuming and cheaper if you put the netting on the camo like normal and then instead of putting on all those yarn/thread fake grass things you could just pull grass, leaves, or small branches and stick them in the net webbing. That way everytime you go hunting you will have a custom ghillie suit for each specific location.


----------



## xdeano

no the natural grass isn't attached, it is just weaved through.

About putting just natural grasses in, instead of attaching jute, It would be very time consuming every time you go out. reason one if you start with 3/4 jute/burlap same thing, it is always there you don't have to worry about filling it in all the time. ie. less time spent matching when you only have to fill 1/4. reason two you will have a lot of the natural grass/leaves fall out because they don't get tangled in with the burlap.

Matching the area with 1/4 or less of the suit is very easy, the picture that i had posted a while back didn't have any natural grass weaved in, i just went out and layed down. When the grass gets greener the 1/4 that i put in blends pretty well because there is still dead grass below the new growth.

You can get most of what comes in the kits at Mac's Hardware or Walmart. Just my 2
xdeano


----------



## pack999

what diameter or thickness should i use for the burlap or jute for the ghillie suit? I saw some at walmart but i thought it was to thin.


----------



## xdeano

just use burlap that either comes in the yard, or get a bunch of potato sacks. there is different thickness and colors, but they will all work.
get a sharp utility knife and start cutting them into 1 inch strips anywhere from 12 inches to 18 inches, that may sound long but it will be tied at the center, or slightly off center. then when you get all of the burlap strips tied on then strip the little cross threads to simulate grass or leave them and they will work themselves out over time and start looking frayed.

if the burlap isn't the color that you want because it is either to light or dark, just get some camo spray paint from walmart or menards, etc. and go to town.  
I hope this has helped. 
xdeano


----------



## pack999

where do you guys get the large amounts of jute or burlap twine that you need to make a full ghillie suit? and how much will i need and how much will it cost? or do you recomend using the fabric in 1 inch pieces like he said? i was thinking that the twine would be the cheaper route.


----------



## xdeano

Pack999,
I waited a few days just to see if anyone would have any suggestions. I think you would be better off just doing the burlap way, it might be a bit quicker. but no way is quick. most people that i've talked to that have done full suits take about 30 hours or so to finnish it.

Depending on what color that you want and start with about 4-5 yards of burlap. mix and match, tan burlap, brown burlap, light and dark green, a bit of black. or just get some RITE clothing dye and a 5 gallon bucket and have at it with the tan burlap. dye then cut 
another tip is to die the 1 inch netting a dark green or black color, the whie netting show up pretty well.

Another suggest that i'm pretty sure you have already done is go to as many websites and just look how they constructed their suits and the colors that they used.

post a pic when you get done. Thanks and best of luck.
xdeano


----------



## YoteHunter06

I have Pictures of my ghillie jacket when it was under construction, I just can't seem to figure how to post them.....[/img]


----------



## pack999

Darn, i was hoping that you would recomend the jute string. i have tan, dark green, and brown dyes and the five gallon bucket already. i did look at a bunch of websites and i thought the ones made with string looked more realistic than the ones made of strips of burlap. I was thinking that the strings look more like grass.
I will be hunting only in a grassy pasture with the suit. What colors should i use? now in the summer the grass is green, but in the fall it is tan. i was just thinking that since coyote hunting is slow in the summer that i would just go with the tan and hunt in the fall. I am just kind of anxious to try out the suit and try to get my first coyote. Is there white dye? should i put in some white also for winter hunting? Im confused about the color selection and the what percentage of all the stuff in my suit should be what color?


----------



## Jiffy

Hey pack!!!! Whats more important?? Time or Money??? Thats up to you....however listen to xdeano. He sounds like he knows what he is talking about. I dont know him personally.

It takes more that 30 hrs to make a "good" suit.....if you have the money buy one. They are much better. You just will not have the satisfaction of saying you made it. For many that is where it is at....for some, it doesnt matter. Your just hunting vermin here...although elusive, they are still just vermin.

Remember camouflage is constant......blend in or bleed.


----------



## Jiffy

Hey pack, how old are you?? Not that it really matters much but I do think you are "thinking too much into this". You sound rather young...although some on here may also think I am "rather young". :lol:

Here you go. Bottom line: I was taught to blend in with my background. You dont only "blend" with your body, you also "blend" with your mind and spirt. You look around at your suroundings. What do you see?? Where are you going?? What do you see there?? Will I have to change my camo?? How long will it take?? Can I do it undercover??

Plain and simple, use your natural surroundings as "part" of your suit. Your terrain will change but your method should not. One day you might be in bright green grass.....well, add bright green grass to your suit. The next you might be in brown CRP....well, add brown CRP to your suit. Get my drift. Blend in with your surroundings. The "base" of your suit is not that important. Its what you do afterwards in the field that counts.

If you have any questions please feel free to PM or put it on here...good luck man....latter...

Just for the record I am not trying to demean you man I just wanted to reply. I have been following this one for awhile. Sorry if my tact is not up to par. :beer:


----------



## xdeano

Pack999,
I think i know what you are going for when you say jute string, but if you cut the burlap into one inch strips, then take all of the small crossing strands out you will be left with long strands of burlap that looks very much like grass. If i get a chance i'll talk a close up of my suit. If your hunting is grassy pasture, then go with more natural tans with some greens. Chances are the pasture that you will hunt in will eventually turn tan, until then just suppliment in some grass. 
You might be thinking to hard. 

Hay Jiffy, I agree it definitly does take more than 30 hrs to make a good suit. Although you are right about just being varmints. I've heard that coyotes can only see black and white, not sure, so just breaking your outline is almost enough. good post jiffy. 
xdeano


----------



## xdeano

kind of a bad picture with the phone, but it does the trick, this is without any natural material. I have 6 different colors, but you can't really see it, (light tan, dark tan, black, light green, dark green, and an oiled looking brown ). 
I use this suit all year (except winter). I hope this helps. again sorry for the poor pic, but it should clarify the grass look for you. 
xdeano


----------



## pack999

I am 16 years old and i dont care how long it takes, time doesnt matter. I want to save money so i am making my own suit. thanks today i am going to start cutting the materials and dye them. thanks for all the help.


----------



## xdeano

dye then cut. it will save some time.  
any other question don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## pack999

i have 1 big spool of twine. i want to have a few different colors. so i have to cut it first then dye them.


----------



## xdeano

i see


----------



## predator14

EBAY has some price isn't that bad on em i got one for like 50bucks 
:sniper:


----------



## xdeano

yeah go for it, but there's nothing like making one for yourself. It would probably cost about that much to make you own also, but then you can take the credit when people ask where you got it, you can't say you made it.  either way they work great. 
xdeano


----------



## RedRabitt

pack999,

The ghillie that I have on the privious page is just a poncho made from a BDU shirt it took more than 30 hrs to complete not counting the 2 yrs of study of a couple of fall seasons to get what I was after it took like a couple of months and the time spent was well worth it.

The more time and study the more you will improvise, the better it will turn out but remember to try to make it versitile as possible as to be able to make it work in many types of suroundings, otherwise you may have to make several foliage specific ghillies, but thats alot of work...

Oh! and yes you can use wide say 1" wide strips at whatever length you want, but the rule of thumb is they are to be used for leafy areas like trees and such. They look phoney in the open but the idea is to create shadows like leaves do..

Just a few pointers and a heads up... hope this helps

Red


----------



## jerry hunsley

coyote15 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew a good plac eto buy a gillie suit at.. and if they help better than normal camo?? i know there spossed to break up your outline. thats about it.[/quote I think their way overated. Save your money.


----------



## xdeano

Hi Jerry,

They do work very well at breaking up your outline and if you can get the suit to blend with surroundings you will be tough to spot, even at just a few yards away. i use it with the dog, and sometimes when the dog comes back, she has a heck of a time findng me again, even though i haven't moved. it is pretty funny to watch.

one downfall is the heat during the summer, you will melt, but sprint and fall hunting is great when the cool weather comes in. 
Any questions just ask. 
Deano


----------



## RedRabitt

Hello Jerry,

If camoflage is a concept the ghillie is at the top of the list as most effective in my book. They arnt as popular for several reasons and I feel they get a bad rap because of it. They are a bit on the extreme side of camo so alot of people dont want to justify trying there hand at them... Pros and Cons to every thing Eh! "To each his own" I guess.

To answer your question though you can find good ghillies at http://www.ghilliesuits.com, or I dont know if there still around, but try http://www.ghillie.com both these companies have some good stuff but the latter is more exspensive..

Well thats what I have hope it helps... Good hunting!!!


----------



## bigpaws

RedRabitt said:


> xdeano,
> 
> One problem I do have to tolerate is the frequent shedding of small fibers. Do you know of a product that will minimize this? and not add to its flammability...


 Yeah any update on product that will minimize fiber debris?


----------



## xdeano

Sorry BigPaws, I haven't got a simple method of minimizing fiber release of burlap. the stuff can get kind of nasty. After a while it does get better when you get some dirt and mud caked on. I'm sure there is a product out there somewhere.  
xdeano


----------



## bigpaws

xdeano,
Thanks! This will be my mission! As I am adding suits to my product line.  I can just see it now...fibers blow into my nose and I sneeze and scaree the big one away! :rollin:


----------



## xdeano

Yeah that could be an issue Bigpaws. One that is messed me up is fibers on my neck and i used my hand to scratch at them, not paying attention and over the hill comes a coyote to see me scratching at myself and away he goes. I'm embarrased to even write that. But i ended up going back and calling one back in a few weeks later. wether or not it was the same dog is beyond me. I didn't see much of him the first time around. 
xdeano

another pain is a piece of burlap string in the action, after you shoot and reload a piece drops in that is attached to your arm and you can't close the bolt again.

or fibers in the scope. not cool.

I've heard of people using a clear matt finish paint to control some fiber problems. I'll ask around a bit more.


----------



## bigpaws

Bummer! On the yote that caught you! :computer: Great little story... at least you landed one. Are you rugging him? wait is your ghillie suit handmade?


----------



## xdeano

bigpaws, i didn't rug the coyote, he was taken during the summer a few years ago.

Yep my suits are all hand made.

Well i asked around a bit for the burlap fibers, and they all have side what i've tried already.

comercial drier, just let it tumble (don't use your wifes drier)
dragging it down a gravel road
spray paint (becomes flamable)
hair spray (also very flamable)

well that is all i have,
dean


----------



## bigpaws

dean,
Thanks for the research, I'm thinking a sealant that when dried can limit debris. Of course the minute it's washed we're back to sqaure one! No pun intended! :beer:


----------



## Sly

Smoke is good stuff. I drug mine behind the quad for a mile afterward in some fine silt, which worked good. My last suit I burying in a shallow dirt pile with sage brush and pine needles wrapped around it instead of smoke and liked it better (rolled the dirt one a week). Use dryer stuff though, to much pitch and I figured it would get spines! I work on the range where the Marine Snipers train and they gave me a few tips and plenty of suit views. Don't totally agree with them on some designs for desert use but its all good. I'll post some pics on my site at http://corycanyon.com/gillie.htm. I started using some tan military curvy cut camo net segments in my next suit I'll post also. Can't use fake plastic cause its noisy but the real encased canvas is quiet. Also found some great fake grass that is super quiet and I use plenty. My pics don't have the grass on it, but I'll take some more. Great hunting, I even use it on birds, and ducks and geese hunts by our lake.


----------



## RedRabitt

The problem of ghillie srands getting caught in the bolt can easily be solved by pinning back some of the excess back away from the hands, face etc. with bobby pins and wearing camo gloves, or face netting it really doesn't compromise the effectiveness, or if you really dont want to mess with pins you can just tuck the excess under the netting....


----------



## ba_50

What do you use as a base to put burlap on? What kind of glue? I used some nylon net with either 1/2 or 1" squares and it gets caught on everything including the rifle bolt. It's hard to believe glue would keep the burlap on a jacket, especially if you are crawling. Thanks.


----------



## xdeano

Ba_50,

I used 1" army netting, it is already green. sewed it on in blocks of 4, sewed at corners so it makes the block, then put a dab of shoe glue on it that i picked up at the faberick store with the burlap. Then just tie the burlap, on your arms, don't go past the elbow and it'll keep it out of the way of your bolt also. I found that out the second time around. RedRabbit suggested pins, but pins can shine even if you spary paint them, the paint can scratch off.  He is right about the gloves an head net or face mask, it will definitly keep the crap off your face. good tip. 
xdeano


----------



## varmintz

I found some Ghillie Suits at a local Sportsman Warehouse, and the bas had this 1/4 - 1/2 inch grid jacket / gaiters / head cover, and I was thinking that if I could make a jacket with the small grid, that it would work really great, anyone know where I can get smaller grid neting like this?


----------



## Jiffy

You want to make your own?

This is kind of a "fancy" way of doing it but it sure is a nice kit!

http://triadtactical.com/tab1/store/cat ... lment.html

Scroll down to the hardcore kit. Its a nice kit!


----------



## MOGLEY

scotch 33m is a spray on adhesive. Carefully spray thin coats on and shake some dirt as a fine pwder on and then work the suit. It combines fiber so it does not have fliers and the dirt blenfds it in a bit more, You can use baking pwder also. It wears off and leaves the suit not sticking to itself.


----------

